# Gas Door Shock



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our new 301BQ came with a gas shock for the front door. This way the opens easy and it holds it open. Very nice.


I think I know what you're talking about (pictures would be lovely!)........I saw this on our friends' Class A and was wondering if it's something we could add to the Outback - whadda ya think?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My initial thought on this when i saw them a couple years ago was that i would not like my door open at 90* all of the time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm traveling right now (what else is new) and I don't have access to my pictures.

At first we didn't think we would like the door only being able to open half way, but now that we've camped in it for 18 nights...we love it.

It helps open the door (great with kids) and loading/unloading is a breeze.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We have the gas door shock on our MH. We really like it - no negative issues.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We have it on our 260Fl and really like it. Previously had an '06 23rs w/o it and much prefer the gas shock on the new one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

In case you're looking to add one, the one that is on my door is an 80lbs shock.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

make sure to remove the wall panel on the interior above the door to make sure you screw into blocking, and or add it if you need to........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If anyone is looking to do this, I can take some pictures of how my door is configured and post them either late Sunday or Monday after I get back from camping with "PDX_Doug" and "Mike" this weekend....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

As they say with no photos it didn't happen or something like that anyway.

I am still not sold on it as I don't like the 90 degree door stop that came with the tt. Does this reduce or eliminate ripping the door stop out ? I will admit the bungy we usually use isn't the prettiest.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> As they say with no photos it didn't happen or something like that anyway.
> 
> I am still not sold on it as I don't like the 90 degree door stop that came with the tt. Does this reduce or eliminate ripping the door stop out ? I will admit the bungy we usually use isn't the prettiest.


With the gas shock there is no door stop. The shock holds it in place. No more kids opening the door and it go slamming against the side of the trailer.


----------

